# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Intasamento adempimenti maggio/giugno/luglio

## tommy72

Buongiorno a tutti ... a volte per calmierare l'ansia che ci assale può essere utile confrontarsi ... siamo uno studio con 2 sedi distaccate ... in totale siamo in 4 persone operative + 1 ... tutti con esperienza di almeno 10 anni negli studi professionali ... la clientela è varia e fortunatamente corposa ... ma gli adempimenti sono sempre di più ... purtroppo la capienza per altro personale economicamente non c'è ... come prezzi siamo in linea con il mercato e con le associazioni di categoria artigiani e commercianti ... non so le altre realtà ... ma siamo sempre di corsa ... ad oggi abbiamo corso per le chiusure iva ... stiamo correndo per chiusure e depositi bilanci srl in cciaa ... nel contempo abbiamo fatto un primo macro inserimento documenti dichiaraizoni dei redditi ... i bilanci per le dichiarazioni sono al 90% ancora da verificare con ok definitivo per unico ... speriamo nelle proroghe da studi di settore altrimenti l'80% delle dichiarazioni, in pratica tutti salvo i privati, avranno scadenza 18 luglio ... sperando di non ammalarsi!!! voi come siete messi?  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## La matta

uguale, se non peggio. e io che sono l'impiegata anziana e mi occupo sostanzialmente di tutta la parte contabile-dichiarativa per la parte di impresa, ho appena scoperto di avere con tutta probabilità un tendine strappato nella spalla sinistra, fortunatamente non sono mancina. sarà un bagno di sangue.

----------


## tommy72

... bene ... magra consolazione ... ma sapere di non essere i soli cani bastonati aiuta ... mal comune mezzo gaudio ... il preoccupante è che a volte vengono dubbi sulla propria organizzazione, professionalità, velocità ... ho avuto notizia di un collega che rinunciando ad un'impiegata paga il ravvedimento ai clienti per guadagnare i tempi necessari alle liquidazioni iva mensili che gli si intasano ogni mese ...
!!! ... io penso che ci sia un problema strutturale sostanziale di categoria da dover far emergere prima o dopo!!! ? ! ?  :Confused:  :Mad:  :Frown:

----------


## Pincopallino

Carissimi, noi siamo in 11 a full time e 2 professionisti esterni (facciamo anche paghe però), ovviamente la struttura è molto diversa da qualla di uno studio con il titolare e 1 - 2 impiegati. Ognuno ha le proprie mansioni e la suddivisione avviene per attività e non per cliente, questo implicherebbe che tutti sappiano fare tutto e non è così. Detto questo io punto molto sui "jolly" ovvero quelle persone a cui posso cambiare mansioni a seconda dei carichi di lavoro. 
La morale di tutta la facenda è che anche noi siamo perennemente nella cacca  :Wink: 
Ma si farà lo stesso, come si è sempre fatto  :Big Grin:   
***edit*** si può scrivere caccca vero?

----------


## tommy72

... bene bene ... siamo tutti nello stesso barcone alla deriva lungo le coste Italiane frastagliate di scogli tra il pericolo dell'urto al miraggio di una vita fiscale migliore ... ah ah ah ... un saluto!!!  :Smile:

----------


## aciDany

Io devo ancora chiudere solo 60 bilanci. Ditte che seguo io e che seguono le mie colleghe, che non fanno nulla oltre registrare contabilità.
Poi dovrò assistere il capo nel fare gli unico, visto che da solo si perde...
Spero nella proroga di ferragosto, altrimenti toccherà lavorare 20 ore al giorno...
E ovviamente le mie contabilità resteranno in stand by, aggiornerò il 2016 verso ottobre... forse...

----------


## tommy72

... bene bene ... gulp ... beh sperando che gli straordinari siano ben pagati!!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## aciDany

Ah ah ah....
Si dai, non mi lamento.
Sempre nel limite delle paghe da morto di fame dei dipendenti degli studi professionali!

----------


## Alessandra

Speriamo nella proroga, perché o ci cloniamo tutti.. o ogni anno abbiamo il tour de force... Non commento.,

----------


## tommy72

... eh eh eh ... yes ... a mali estremi, estremi rimedi ... mi faccio il ponte  2/3/4/5 a Pinarella di Cervia in camper sperando che regga il tempo ... e lunedì ci penseremo!!! quando si raggiunge il limite ... è un discorso di salute ... e se non vi è proroga tutti al 18 luglio!!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## roby

per quello che vedo io:
- gli studi molto piccoli riescono ad organizzarsi abbastanza bene: il titolare decide i suoi carichi di lavoro, dandosi da fare tanto magari anche in orari quasi notturni ed il sabato e domenica (in questi momenti di tante scadenze), e riescono a rispettare i tempi e farsi anche un po' di meritate ferie estive 
- gli studi più grandi (con tanti bilanci di SRL/SPA da fare, tantissime dichiarazioni dei redditi, IMU-TASI, scadenze IVA, blacklist, intrastat, magari buste paga...) fanno tanta fatica a rispettare le scadenze e sono tutti continuamente ad una rincorsa contro il tempo...

----------


## shailendra

> per quello che vedo io:
> - gli studi molto piccoli riescono ad organizzarsi abbastanza bene: il titolare decide i suoi carichi di lavoro, dandosi da fare tanto magari anche in orari quasi notturni ed il sabato e domenica (in questi momenti di tante scadenze), e riescono a rispettare i tempi e farsi anche un po' di meritate ferie estive 
> - gli studi più grandi (con tanti bilanci di SRL/SPA da fare, tantissime dichiarazioni dei redditi, IMU-TASI, scadenze IVA, blacklist, intrastat, magari buste paga...) fanno tanta fatica a rispettare le scadenze e sono tutti continuamente ad una rincorsa contro il tempo...

  Sono d'accordo. Anche io ho due sedi e siamo due soci e 4 impiegate. Gli anni scorsi, con le propoghe, sinceramente mi facevo anche qualche giorno di vacanza a fine giugno, e, oltre a fermarmi un'oretta in più la sera, non lavoravo mai di sabato nè di domenica. Quest'anno che le prooghe non son previste, qualche sabato l'ho messo in preventivo, e sono qui a lavorare oggi 2 giugno, mentre l'anno scorso stavo facendo il ponte.... ma sinceramente sono molto più contento così: se i programmi sono pronti a metà maggio sono molto più contento di finire il 18 luglio che il 10 agosto. Posso finalmente decidere con più autonomia quando andare in vacanza e magari riesco a controllare i bilanci infrannuali dei primi sei mesi prima di andare in vacanza, e non a settembre come gli altri anni....

----------


## Pincopallino

> per quello che vedo io:
> - gli studi molto piccoli riescono ad organizzarsi abbastanza bene: il titolare decide i suoi carichi di lavoro, dandosi da fare tanto magari anche in orari quasi notturni ed il sabato e domenica (in questi momenti di tante scadenze), e riescono a rispettare i tempi e farsi anche un po' di meritate ferie estive 
> - gli studi più grandi (con tanti bilanci di SRL/SPA da fare, tantissime dichiarazioni dei redditi, IMU-TASI, scadenze IVA, blacklist, intrastat, magari buste paga...) fanno tanta fatica a rispettare le scadenze e sono tutti continuamente ad una rincorsa contro il tempo...

  Assolutamente d'accordo. Se hai 500 dichiarazioni dei redditi da inviare puoi darti da fare quanto vuoi non i week end a spostare l'ago della bilancia. 
Di questo passo comparirà una nuova figura professionale: il commercialista stagionale! il carico di lavoro secondo me è molto sbilanciato. Anche volendo è impossibile organizzarsi per tempo, modifiche dell'ultimo minuto, software e modelli disponibili poco prima delle scadenze, clienti che portano i documenti solo dopo mille solleciti.
beato tommy che sta al mare! ... chissà se piove?...

----------


## Niccolò

Concordo con Roby (che saluto, visto che era da una vita che non tornavo da queste parti!!). Organizzandosi all'interno di uno studio piccolo, delegando parte del lavoro a qualche collega fidato e cacciando quei clienti nocivi che un grande studio è costretto a tenere per far fronte ai costi fissi (primi tra tutti i ritardatari cronici nei pagamenti), è possibile dedicarsi a ciò che più interessa riuscendo a star comodamente dentro le scadenze, e se infine intensifichi il lavoro in primavera puoi consegnare tutti i modelli di pagamento entro domenica prossima e da lunedì lavorare part-time, proroga o non proroga.

----------


## tommy72

... tutto vero ... ho 45 anni e da ormai 17 sono responsabile a pieno titolo degli studi di famiglia ... e da anni faccio da ammortizzatore ... ossia penso io ad impostare il picco dichiarativo, mi faccio io le 10/11 ore al giorno maggio e giugno ... mi cucco io i sabati di maggio ... i collaboratori per scelta o boh fanno le loro ore e stop ... e questo mi va bene ... vi è sempre però un limite a tutto ... di conseguenza secondo me è opportuno e fondamentale stabilire delle priorità in questi periodi ... inutile correre o fare levatacce per servire un cliente che magari non ci sta pagando, oppure che sappiamo le imposte le pagherà con la maggiorazione, oppure sarà a credito ... dunque organizzazione ed analisi dei fascicoli: priorità ai clienti sani, che sappiamo essere precisi, e puntuali con le prime scadenze ... posticipiamo tutti coloro che se la prendono comunque con comodo e stanno valutando già i ravvedimenti ... opppure tutti coloro a credito ... e sicuramente i casi più complessi anche da studi di settore il più in la possibile in attesa degli ultimissimi chiarimenti ... diversamente secondo me non se ne esce ... e comunque se ne uscirebbe con corse e rischi di errore sul nostro groppone che sono anche anti professionali ... meglio dare immagine di serietà e volontà di approfondire la casistica che correre a consegnare deleghe f24! ... un saluto a tutti!!!  :Smile:

----------


## c.t.

> Assolutamente d'accordo. Se hai 500 dichiarazioni dei redditi da inviare puoi darti da fare quanto vuoi non i week end a spostare l'ago della bilancia. 
> Di questo passo comparirà una nuova figura professionale: il commercialista stagionale! il carico di lavoro secondo me è molto sbilanciato. Anche volendo è impossibile organizzarsi per tempo, modifiche dell'ultimo minuto, software e modelli disponibili poco prima delle scadenze, clienti che portano i documenti solo dopo mille solleciti.
> beato tommy che sta al mare! ... chissà se piove?...

  comunque, se leggete le richieste di lavoro anche presso gli Ordini, il commercialista stagionale esiste già....

----------


## tommy72

... bella notizia ... siamo alla pari allora dei camerieri o cuochi con impieghi nei mesi turistici ... bellissimo!!!

----------

